# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > پردازش تصویر (Image Processing) >  درخواست مقاله و اطلاعات در باره تشخیص ارقام دست نویس فارسی

## ehsanocx

با سلام
دوستان
دوستان اگر کسی در این ضمینه  اطلاعات و یا مقالاتی داشت ممنون میشم
در اختیارم بگذارید 
خیلی نیاز دارم
ب
با تشکر

----------


## یوسف زالی

سلام.
تشخیص دست خط کاریه که معمولا با شبکه های عصبی مصنوعی انجامش می دن.
یکی از ساده ترین راههاش هم Perseptron هست.
کتابهای زیادی هم در این زمینه وجود داره.


به این صورت هست که اول یه تعداد نمونه در اختیار برنامه قرار می دیم.
بعد به ازای اونا برنامه یه ماتریس می سازه.
حالا با نمونه جدبد برای شناخت می یاد تو اون ماتریس انقدر ضربش می کنه تا به یکی از نمونه های اولیه همگرا شه.
اگر نشناخت یا اشتباه شناخت می تونی به عنوان یه نمونه اولیه دیگه براش معرفی کنی(یادگیری)
و دوباره ماتریس رو بسازی.

----------


## Reyhane7

*
دوست عزيز قبلاً لينکي از* *مجموعه مقالات بازشناسی ارقام دستنویس فارسی را در همين سايت قرار داده بودم

**مجموعه مقالات بازشناسی ارقام دستنویس فارسی*
*پايان نامه اي در زمينه بازشناسي ارقام دستنويس فارسي
**یک روش موثر فازی برای بازشناسی حروف دست‎نویس*
*تشخيص ارقام دستنويس فارسي به روش جديد فازي بهينه شده با الگوريتم هاي تكاملي* 

*همچنين ميتوانيد مجموعه مقالات شناسایی دست خط (Handwriting Recognition) را در اين لينک ملاحظه نماييد

موفق باشيد
*

----------


## ehsanocx

دوست من این عکسی که گذاشتی در همین رابطه هست؟ برنامه شو داری؟ میتونی در اختیارم قرار بدی؟

----------


## یوسف زالی

بله.
http://www.persianupload.com/3028446
اما باید بدونی که این فقط در حد تمرین دانشجوییم بود.
انتظار های بزرگ نداشته باش!
فقط 1 تا 9 رو میشناسه. پرسپترون یک بعدی هم هست.
اما اگر از شبکه های دیگه ای مثل همینگ دوبعدی و ... استفاده کنی فکر کنم بهتره.

----------


## asefy2008

کسی از دوستان این نمونه برنامه رو با متلب نداره؟

لطفا کمک کنند

----------


## یوسف زالی

لینک اصلاح شده همراه با سورس به زبان دلفی

----------

